# Kennt sich jemand mit KPT 6 aus?



## Brainworm (10. März 2002)

Hiho. Bei meinem Vater in der Firma haben sie jetzt KPT 6 bekommen und ich konnte es nicht lassen bissel damit rum zu spielen, aber irgentwie sehe ich in keinem der 5-6 (weiß nicht mehr genau) Filter einen nutzen. Ich bilde mir ein gelesen zu haben, das KPT zum Aqua Button erstellen von nutze war. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## boris (29. Juni 2002)

hmm, wir haben auf der arbeit nur kpt 5, wobei ich damit so gut wie nix mache, da man eigentlich alles auch per hand machen kann.
ich weiss zwar nich was bei der 6er alles dabei is, aber bei der 5er sind so witzige "3d" filter dabei. sieht zwar sche*sse aus wenns fertig is, aber mit bissl übung könnte man da bestimmt was guts hinbekommen.
ciao


----------



## kasi (30. Juni 2002)

Also zum erstellen eines Aquabuttons musst du sicher KPT Gel benutzen.
Wenn du das auf eine Auswahl anwendest, wird die Auswahl mit dem Filter bearbeitet. Bei KPT Gel kann man hierzu auch Environment Maps Importieren, womit man auf einen Aquabutton kommen sollte.


----------

